# Scarlet Temple, is this normal?



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Yes. Aerial roots are normal. As for few leaves at bottom, this is due as much to lack of light as anything else. Where a stem plant is shaded leaves often stop growing and the plant looks "leggy". Can also occur due to inadequate light which drives the plant to grow taller to reach the stronger light up high 

In my experience, shade is usually the culprit with this plant. Very hardy though so simply cut and replant the top while pulling the stem. You can maintain this plant forever that way.


----------



## Dark Rose (Oct 30, 2014)

NJAquaBarren said:


> Yes. Aerial roots are normal. As for few leaves at bottom, this is due as much to lack of light as anything else. Where a stem plant is shaded leaves often stop growing and the plant looks "leggy". Can also occur due to inadequate light which drives the plant to grow taller to reach the stronger light up high
> 
> In my experience, shade is usually the culprit with this plant. Very hardy though so simply cut and replant the top while pulling the stem. You can maintain this plant forever that way.


That's probably it then. I've got one of the Finnex Ray2 6.7k (I believe) fixtures on a 40 breeder and was told that put me into high light and needed CO2, but with everything growing so well now, there are definitely shaded areas.
Need to get out and refill my root tab supply now!


----------

